# Renting Points?



## Kozman (Jul 20, 2008)

How best do I place an ad in the new Marketplace to offer my Wyndham/Fairfield points for rent?  There is no points link in the Rent section so I'm forced to list the offer under the Sell section.  *I assume the points link under the Sell section is for folks who wish to sell their entire contract.*  I just wish to sell my points on a one time basis by transferring them to the other member's account or, make a reservation for them at the desired Wyndham location if available and provide a guest certificate.  When I did place the ad under sell, I was not allowed to enter for example $5.50 per 1,000 points, I had to enter just $5.50.  Maybe this will actually bring the prospective buyer to my ad, but a person who wants to 'rent' points would likely be looking under Rent.  The only way to do this under the rent section is to either list under each geographical location or place it under 'other' as I did earlier.  If there was another subset under the Sell points link or a separate link under Rent this type of sell/rental could be made more clear to the prospective buyer looking for such an arrangement.


----------



## Conan (Jul 20, 2008)

You may want to look at points rentals on the Wyndham-specific forum:
http://forums.atozed.com/index.php
http://forums.atozed.com/viewforum.php?f=1371


----------



## Kozman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Another Option*

Thanks for the info, but I'm trying to use the new TUG Marketplace as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2008)

when we developed the new system "points rentals" wasnt something that people did frequently enough to add it.

if thats changed...i can see what we can do to add it.


----------



## Kozman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Points Rental*

Thanks Brian. Build it and they will/might come.


----------

